# FreeBSD 9.0 RC2 amd64 install problems, missing 802.11g channels 12 & 13



## abeek (Nov 20, 2011)

Any ideas how I go about enabling the channels above 11 (802.11g). No help from ifconfig(8) utility. All I can get is message  "unknown/undefined" about frequencies and more for channes 12 & 13. I'm sure the card supports 12 & 13 as I've used it elsewhere.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 21, 2011)

I didn't mess with regulatory domains in FreeBSD yet, but first thing going over my mind is that you have set yours to US/Canada, where only channels 1-11 are available. Check ifconfig() man page, command country and Wifi Regulatory.


----------



## abeek (Nov 21, 2011)

I was unclear in my first message. I'd like to say that I could not enable the channels 12 & 13 with *ifconfig* command. Despite of set county, there were only channels 1-11 available. If I tried to set single frequency (2472 for ch. 13), I got error message.


----------



## abeek (Nov 21, 2011)

I would like to add, that even if country is set to DEBUG the *ifconfig* says:

```
# ifconfig wlan0 list regdomain
:regdomain DEBUG country DEBUG anywhere -ecm
Channel   1 : 2412      MHz 11b          Channel   6 : 2437      MHz 11g
Channel   1 : 2412      MHz 11g          Channel   7 : 2442      MHz 11b
Channel   2 : 2417      MHz 11b          Channel   7 : 2442      MHz 11g
Channel   2 : 2417      MHz 11g          Channel   8 : 2447      MHz 11b
Channel   3 : 2422      MHz 11b          Channel   8 : 2447      MHz 11g
Channel   3 : 2422      MHz 11g          Channel   9 : 2452      MHz 11b
Channel   4 : 2427      MHz 11b          Channel   9 : 2452      MHz 11g
Channel   4 : 2427      MHz 11g          Channel  10 : 2457      MHz 11b
Channel   5 : 2432      MHz 11b          Channel  10 : 2457      MHz 11g
Channel   5 : 2432      MHz 11g          Channel  11 : 2462      MHz 11b
Channel   6 : 2437      MHz 11b          Channel  11 : 2462      MHz 11g
```

Tere is no channel above 11 available.


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 21, 2011)

Some cards have limited channels by manufacturer, I got one such in notebook from Canada branded as Philips. But you said, that you are sure, that this card should be working on channels above 11. Is it Atheros based? There may be required to change country code in card EEPROM.


----------



## abeek (Nov 21, 2011)

It's wusb54g v4 and it works fine with many windows on channel 13. It even works with FreeBSD 8.2 fine on channel 13. I'm in trouble only with FreeBSD 9 and no idea where the channels are defined/allowed.


----------



## abeek (Nov 21, 2011)

Sorry, but this was not 8.2 I said in previous posting. I was something else, but surely it was some sort of BSD. Maybe OpenBSD I did network installation over the same wifi channel 13. Now I made quickly 8.2 installation and I am continuously getting 
	
	



```
unknown/undefined channel number 13 flags 0x0
```
 when I try to set the channel to 13 with [cmd=]ifconfig wlan0 channel 13[/cmd]. Country is set to Debug before this.


----------



## abeek (Nov 25, 2011)

Despite of few days of searching by web I am still unable to use channels 12 & 13. Any glue appeciated, how to deal with wifi channels in FreeBSD 8.2 and 9.0


----------



## ondra_knezour (Nov 25, 2011)

Maybe question to freebsd-wireless@ mailing list may help, some developers there may give you advice how to debug your problem.


----------



## abeek (Dec 17, 2011)

I have to say, that the restriction to use channels above 11 (in my case 12 & 13) is not dependent of my NIC. I am still unable to use channels 12 & 13 despite I changed the USB WiFi dongle. From the wireless mailing list I got recommendations about Atheros chip based NIC's but I'm pretty sure, that this restriction is above the NIC. Any clue appreciated, how to deal with wireless networking between ifconfig and NIC.


----------

